# polarized lens filter



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

How often is it used? Sunny? Cloudy? indoors?
And if you do use it, do you now have to change your iso, shutter or ev settings?
Thx in advance..
Alex-


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

Get a circular polarizer. You can use them anywhere, but if you use them indoors you will use detail in the shadows. Outdoors is the best. Dont have to change any of your camera settings.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

> Get a circular polarizer. You can use them anywhere, but if you use them indoors you will use detail in the shadows. Outdoors is the best. Dont have to change any of your camera settings.


x2, I use mine for everything but pics of flies and indoor shots. Your shutter speed is going to be a little slower, but not by much.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Whats a circular p. lens lol? is there more than one kind of p. lens?

Sorry for the dumb questions..


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

The circular polarizer allows you to rotate the filter so you can get the polarization you want. It is the most common type, I just wanted to let you know so you don't buy the wrong kind. I almost did when I was looking.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

You would know if you got the wrong one ...

Blocks ALL Light when turned ...Only good for Film NOT Digital ...


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

dont forget to put a uv filter on top of the pol. filter to help protect it.


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

Cool thx again guys...Gonna pick one up tomorrow.


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

> dont forget to put a uv filter on top of the pol. filter to help protect it.


Eh......LOL. I would just buy a new one if it got messed up. Double filtering sounds like wearing two rubbers at the same time.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

The light can bounce back and forth between the filters ... not good



> > dont forget to put a uv filter on top of the pol. filter to help protect it.
> 
> 
> Eh......LOL. I would just buy a new one if it got messed up. Double filtering sounds like wearing two rubbers at the same time.


----------



## HighSide25 (May 15, 2007)

> > dont forget to put a uv filter on top of the pol. filter to help protect it.
> 
> 
> Eh......LOL. I would just buy a new one if it got messed up. Double filtering sounds like wearing two rubbers at the same time.



sometimes two just feels safer after long drunken nights being out of focus [smiley=40s.gif]


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > dont forget to put a uv filter on top of the pol. filter to help protect it.
> >
> >
> > Eh......LOL. I would just buy a new one if it got messed up. Double filtering sounds like wearing two rubbers at the same time.
> ...


haha!


I notice when shooting with my polarized filter, sometimes I have to change my ISO to keep my shutter speed in the range that I was told is best.

The other day, Alex was shooting in 100 ISO to have his shutter speed in the same range that I was shooting in 400 ISO with the polarized filter on.
When I took the filter off, I had to switch down to 100 ISO.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

lol


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

As someone already stated for digital cameras you need to use a circular polarizer as the older linear ones cause issues with autofocus.  You will loose about 1.5 to 2 stops with the filter on so you really only want or need to use it outside and sunny to reduce glare.  Also you mentioned stacking it over a UV filter you should take the UV off and just have one filter.  I have taken all the UV filters off my lens and thrown them in the trash as they sometimes cause issues with AF performance and this info comes from a reputable source who is a Canon Pro photographer.


----------

